
Recently realized how much i love front-end, check out my new website - CitraCreate
http://citra-design.com/
======
eschutte2
Looks cool. Playfair didn't load for me so the headings looked a bit plain,
and the +2px spacing on Rubik looked weird to me. There was also a full-screen
yellow pause while something loaded the first time. I like it.

------
CitraCreate
I haven't fully tested the site so if you guys notice any bugs please let me
know :)

